# My dogs "Just Say No" LOL!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Now, I KNOW this is not the way to start a "real" raw diet, but I didn't know where else to put this story!

Last night I cooked a whole chicken for dinner. I decided to give the raw giblets to the dogs. If I cook a turkey, I often cook the giblets for them, but chicken giblets are small, and I was being lazy. I gave Kodi the neck, which he has eaten many times, and he gobbled it right up. I gave each of the girls half of the gizzard. They each grabbed their piece and ran around the house, putting it down various places and growling at each other over it, but NOT eating it. 

When this had gone on for half an hour, and I had gotten tired of wiping chicken juice off the floor, I "traded" for some kibble (which they happily ate) and threw the gizzard away. I thought MAYBE it was because the gizzard is so tough, though I saw NO sign of them even TRYING to chew it. So I cut the heart in half and gave them that. Same silly, dog-in-the-manger performance. I gave THAT to Kodi (who happily ate it right up) and that was our experiment with raw food. They say they prefer theirs cooked, thank you very much! LOL!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

My Hungarian/Czech grandmother made Thanksgiving Turkey dressing with the giblets. I "just say NO!" She also made real mince meat pie. I love pie but I still "just say NO!" 🤮


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Lol if it makes you feel better Flo is the same and she IS raw fed!* So as a treat for her at Christmas when I was preparing the turkey I chopped some heart and a piece of neck for her and popped it in her bowl expecting her to gobble it up...nope🙄 I know what a princess she is so experimented with dry frying the heart just to see what she would do and sure enough she polished it off👑🙄

(*she gets nutritionally balanced prepared meals that are frozen into a sort of mince/pâté type consistency.) In the summer I sometimes replace part of her daily intake with a raw duck wing out in the garden, which she loves to trot about with and then (and I can’t believe I am about to admit this on a public forum) I hold it for her while she eats it🙈🤣


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

My dogs happily chomp down any raw food I have tried except one thing. I bought them some whole fresh sardines from Whole Foods, head and all. They were a fair size too compared to the ones in a can. Neither of them would touch it! But that is the one and only thing I have ever given them that they refused to eat. I have tried some treats like dehydrated lambs ears and those they did drag around the house and try to hide in the sofa cushions...


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

mudpuppymama said:


> My dogs happily chomp down any raw food I have tried except one thing. I bought them some whole fresh sardines from Whole Foods, head and all. They were a fair size too compared to the ones in a can. Neither of them would touch it! But that is the one and only thing I have ever given them that they refused to eat. I have tried some treats like dehydrated lambs ears and those they did drag around the house and try to hide in the sofa cushions...


Why are dogs so grim???🤣🤣🤣. Just when you think it can’t get any worse than rolling in fox poo...they start leaving body parts in the home furnishings😁😘


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> My Hungarian/Czech grandmother made Thanksgiving Turkey dressing with the giblets. I "just say NO!" She also made real mince meat pie. I love pie but I still "just say NO!" 🤮


If I had been making stuffing, there is NO WAY they would have gotten the giblets!!! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> My dogs happily chomp down any raw food I have tried except one thing. I bought them some whole fresh sardines from Whole Foods, head and all. They were a fair size too compared to the ones in a can. Neither of them would touch it! But that is the one and only thing I have ever given them that they refused to eat. I have tried some treats like dehydrated lambs ears and those they did drag around the house and try to hide in the sofa cushions...


When I told ****'s owner (Panda's "hubby", and papa of our Fezzik here on the forum) that Panda was carrying 5 **** puppies, she said she would give **** a sardine! I told her he deserved a steak! She said, OK, but he really LIKED sardines! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

krandall said:


> When I told **'s owner (Panda's "hubby", and papa of our Fezzik here on the forum) that Panda was carrying 5 ** puppies, she said she would give **** a sardine! I told her he deserved a steak! She said, OK, but he really LIKED sardines! LOL!


OK... now THAT is the strangest thing... Does the forum think "****" is a bad word? It has put a bunch of stars in place of his name! How odd is that?!?!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

krandall said:


> OK... now THAT is the strangest thing... Does the forum think "****" is a bad word? It has put a bunch of stars in place of his name! How odd is that?!?!


I just looked it up, and this is all _I_ can find... no "bad word" meanings... 

*"***** was the goddess of youth, daughter of Zeus and Hera. She served nectar and ambrosia to the Olympians and later married Heracles, with whom she had two children, Alexiares and Anicetus. Her name comes from the Greek word for youth, and it was believed that she had the ability to restore youth."


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Why are dogs so grim???🤣🤣🤣. Just when you think it can’t get any worse than rolling in fox poo...they start leaving body parts in the home furnishings😁😘


LOL!!!


----------



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

Goobs is raw fed and is like this too. He loves his meals minced/ground! I gave him a whole green lipped mussel and he played with it, tried to chew it, spat them out in chunks. Same with smelts. He will only eat these additions when I chop them up finely and mix with his prepared raw meal.. what a little diva. He does enjoy whole chicken and duck feet though!


----------



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> (*she gets nutritionally balanced prepared meals that are frozen into a sort of mince/pâté type consistency.) In the summer I sometimes replace part of her daily intake with a raw duck wing out in the garden, which she loves to trot about with and then (and I can’t believe I am about to admit this on a public forum) I hold it for her while she eats it🙈🤣


LOL! You are not alone, I sometimes hold a chicken or duck foot for Gooby to chew while I brush him with my free hand. The things we do for our furry loves..


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> When I told **'s owner (Panda's "hubby", and papa of our Fezzik here on the forum) that Panda was carrying 5 ** puppies, she said she would give **** a sardine! I told her he deserved a steak! She said, OK, but he really LIKED sardines! LOL!


Mine absolutely go insane for canned sardines but do not like fresh raw ones for some reason. Both are stinky so that’s not it!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> In the summer I sometimes replace part of her daily intake with a raw duck wing out in the garden, which she loves to trot about with and then (and I can’t believe I am about to admit this on a public forum) I hold it for her while she eats it🙈🤣


I realize I am quite sheltered in terms of food but if I had realized where a bully stick comes from before Sundance had his first one, I don’t think I would have been able to give it to him. Let alone pick it up when it’s all chewed and wet and find a safe, not disgusting place to keep it. I have done so many gross things for Sundance and i don’t even care. I’m pretty sure he thinks he returns the favor when he shows me how cute and fast he is.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I realize I am quite sheltered in terms of food but if I had realized where a bully stick comes from before Sundance had his first one, I don’t think I would have been able to give it to him. Let alone pick it up when it’s all chewed and wet and find a safe, not disgusting place to keep it. I have done so many gross things for Sundance and i don’t even care. I’m pretty sure he thinks he returns the favor when he shows me how cute and fast he is.


And whoever said they are low odour is a great big 🤥🤣🤣🤣🤣 the same goes for beef tails too! It must be the case the stinkier the better though as once we realised how bad the smell was and husband tried to take it from her I thought she was going to rip his arm off🦁🐲🤣🤣🤣 it wasn’t really funny as it was _very _bad behaviour...but it also kinda was😂🤭🤫😘


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Patti prefers her food cooked. Now and then I'll add a small raw piece on top. She's always interested. Removes it, places it on a chair cushion and goes back to eat. She prefers rolling on raw meat to eating it. After Nancy suggested spreading a raw egg on a plate for easier clean up, I tried that and Patti Licked it right up. _She still got all over her mouth._ 

Our daughter was SHOCKED!! saying raw eggs have salmonella. _She's Vegan and doesn't eat eggs._ After hard boiling some eggs I split the egg into thirds, cut the third into a few pieces and put it in Patti's bowel. 

Patti thought this was very interesting and put the pieces on a chair cushion - Carefully Studying Them. Finally, picking up a piece where she proceeded to chew and chew and chew and chew. LOL!! She finally swallowed it and ate the rest. I never realized how chewy a piece of hardboiled egg could be.

I told DD as a kid I use to get tonsillitis and to cheer me up my mother would stir up a Vanilla Ice Cream Malt with a Raw Egg. Yum!!! those Raw Egg malts always made me feel better. Back then people did lots of things that grosses people out today .... most of us survived.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

itsgooby said:


> LOL! You are not alone, I sometimes hold a chicken or duck foot for Gooby to chew while I brush him with my free hand. The things we do for our furry loves..


LOL!!! I once tried a Chicken Foot. It landed on a chair cushion and Patti wasn't having anything to do with it.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Mikki said:


> Patti prefers her food cooked. Now and then I'll add a small raw piece on top. She's always interested. Removes it, places it on a chair cushion and goes back to eat. She prefers rolling on raw meat to eating it. After Nancy suggested spreading a raw egg on a plate for easier clean up, I tried that and Patti Licked it right up. _She still got all over her mouth._
> 
> Our daughter was SHOCKED!! saying raw eggs have salmonella. _She's Vegan and doesn't eat eggs._ After hard boiling some eggs I split the egg into thirds, cut the third into a few pieces and put it in Patti's bowel.
> 
> ...


I love everything about this post😁 especially the “prefers rolling on raw meat to eating it”😂. I _suspect _Flo would also prefer her food cooked but it’s not happening until she’s been on hunger strike for at least 4 days🤣🤣xx


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> OK... now THAT is the strangest thing... Does the forum think "****" is a bad word? It has put a bunch of stars in place of his name! How odd is that?!?!


Funny - I thought you were doing it deliberately to mask the name of the sire 

On the raw food front... I haven't tried to give Perry any raw meaty-thing whole, but ground up together he had no problems with sardines, liver, etc.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I realize I am quite sheltered in terms of food but if I had realized where a bully stick comes from before Sundance had his first one, I don’t think I would have been able to give it to him. Let alone pick it up when it’s all chewed and wet and find a safe, not disgusting place to keep it. I have done so many gross things for Sundance and i don’t even care. I’m pretty sure he thinks he returns the favor when he shows me how cute and fast he is.


Based on your post, I looked up what a bully stick was and you can call me naive, too! 😆


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Mando's Mommy said:


> Based on your post, I looked up what a bully stick was and you can call me naive, too! 😆


I'm vegetarian. Perry is not, but bully sticks are definitely NOT on the menu at our house. I prefer split antlers (drop off the elks naturally annually) and himalayan chews (milk).


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Melissa Brill said:


> I'm vegetarian. Perry is not, but bully sticks are definitely NOT on the menu at our house. I prefer split antlers (drop off the elks naturally annually) and himalayan chews (milk).


Split Antlers and a few unspilt are on Patti's list. Every morning and in the evening she still cleans her teeth gnawing on one for a few minutes. I had a bad experience with Himalayan Chews. Patti loved them and during a road trip gave her one to gnaw on. Not long after she began throwing up and obviously felt bad. We thought for some reason she was Car Sick, which she never had been before.

The off and on the throwing up lasted for a couple of hours but there was nothing we could do but keep driving. At one point, we stopped to eat and thought she felt better. When we came back out to the car Patti had thrown up all over the floor and in the vomit I found a chunk of the Himalayan Chew that she had swallowed and apparently couldn't digest. From there on out she was herself and Good To Go. 

I, also, had a bad experience with a Bully Stick. We have lots! of Split Antlers around the house. I gather them up and put them in her toy pile but she eventually gets them out, one by one and lays them around the house. At the end of the day it feels like I'm picking up after a Toddler.


----------



## Toffee170221 (Sep 10, 2021)

6 months late to this conversation…I love it 😍 It‘s so reassuring to read all the ‘food quirks’ of your Havanese and realising Toff isn’t alone in his. Toff has a bully stick which I only let him have when I'm brushing him (keeps him stiller). When the girl in the pet shop told me what it was 😳 eeew !! but he loves it, so I‘m tolerant and put up with it.


----------

